
Unfurling these ancient scrolls could destroy them - markphip
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/how-do-you-read-ancient-scrolls-too-brittle-to-unfurl-an-american-scientist-may-have-an-answer/2019/07/01/a971f4b8-969c-11e9-9a16-dc551ea5a43b_story.html
======
markphip
It will be super cool if this works. I can sort of imagine how the software
might work in general, but doing it in a wound scroll and all of the layers
and orientation for the script on the page just seems amazing.

Just forgetting that this is all carbonized now, just imagining software being
able to read the text off a wound scroll itself seems incredible.

